# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pyetje - Ju pergjigjet Hoxhe Shefqet Krasniqi.

## Kachurreli

A eshte i nevojshem abdesi pasi kemi ber dush pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar apo doktori Shefqet Krasniqi ja vlen te ndegjohet kjo pytje pasi shum njerz jan vesvese se a duhet apo nuk duhet...

----------

appexr (17-07-2014)

----------


## Kachurreli

Jam një vajz 12 vjecare fali 5 kohët e namazit kam mendime të keqija gjat faljes se namazit ne mbremje pytje te reja...

----------


## Kachurreli

I bëj flokët rrotull mbi kry a është gjunah grua apo vajza pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

Prej cilës moshë duhet të mbulohet femra pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

Jam një 12 vjecar fali 5 kohet e namazit mirepo gjat ramazanit i humbesha 2 koh pershkak gjumit po me pas i falesha a pranohet agjerimi pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

A bën që vajza me refuzi një djal përshkak që nuk është në punë pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

A hyn njeriu në xhenet nëse vdes në Ramazan dhe varroset në natën e Kadrit pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar  Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

Ato që i luajn megjet e arave dhe që vjedhin dru në male a denohen nga Allahu pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

Jam një djalë 16 vjecar Allahu thotë rrespktoni prindërit mirëpo prindi ta ndalon me u fal pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

Jam një vajz i fali 5 kohë namaz në shtepi time nuk falet askush un mundohem se cka eshte haram,cdo gje qenka haram pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## Kachurreli

Babai më ka vdekur qe disa vite në telefonin e nënës gjej disa mesazhe dashurie pergjigjet hoxha i nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi

----------


## dena.denik

lendame@gmail.com, 
esselamu aljekum,
 te nderuar, dua urgjentisht qe tia dergoj nje pyetje Hoxhes se nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi, por nuk po di se ku mund tia drejtoj, ne menyr qe te marr pergjgje prej tij Inshalla, . a mund te me tregoni, ju lutem,
 selam

----------


## rajana2512

Kam zen me e lexu kurranin elhamdulilah a ban edhe mme e lexu vet pa deni person ci sesht prezent a esht gjynah nese e lexoj edhe vet ? Edhe nese bej gabime !

----------


## Ceni-1

> Kam zen me e lexu kurranin elhamdulilah a ban edhe mme e lexu vet pa deni person ci sesht prezent a esht gjynah nese e lexoj edhe vet ? Edhe nese bej gabime !


Jo Rajana sben aspak gjynah nese e lexon vet Kuanin , Allahu te udhezofte dhe ta letesofte sa me shpejt te lexosh Kuranin pa gabime .

----------


## iliria e para

Pyte hoxhen se pse ndodhi kjo ne Gjilan?

http://www.gazetaexpress.com/lajme/e...-gjilan-24420/

----------


## rajana2512

Selam.. kam ni pyetje Me cellen dove falet tespii namazi allahu ju shperbleft me xhehnet

----------


## Kachurreli

> lendame@gmail.com, 
> esselamu aljekum,
>  te nderuar, dua urgjentisht qe tia dergoj nje pyetje Hoxhes se nderuar Shefqet Krasniqi, por nuk po di se ku mund tia drejtoj, ne menyr qe te marr pergjgje prej tij Inshalla, . a mund te me tregoni, ju lutem,
>  selam


Hoxha i nderum i ka ndalu mo pytje pergjigjet vetem kur e ban emisionin ne TV aty mund ti besh pytje mbahet te marten per me shum nuk dij ... por mund ta jap edhe numrin e telefonit hoxhes

----------


## Kachurreli

> Kam zen me e lexu kurranin elhamdulilah a ban edhe mme e lexu vet pa deni person ci sesht prezent a esht gjynah nese e lexoj edhe vet ? Edhe nese bej gabime !


we alejkum selam ,
Nese ke mesu leximin ne gjuhen arabe dhe ke mesu rregullat e texhvidit si duhet nuk ka nevoj askush por lejohet edhe pa texhvid mirepo texhvidin nese e meson lexon rrjedhshem,  Allahu e di me se mire.

----------


## Kachurreli

> Pyte hoxhen se pse ndodhi kjo ne Gjilan?
> 
> http://www.gazetaexpress.com/lajme/e...-gjilan-24420/


Mundesh ti ta kishe pyter me e drejt do ishte.

----------


## Kachurreli

> Selam.. kam ni pyetje Me cellen dove falet tespii namazi allahu ju shperbleft me xhehnet


Keshtu falet tespih namazi

----------

